# Notifying winners



## ShonkytonkBrewer (31/10/18)

Seems the Brewersfriend comp thread has been locked to comments.

I just wanted to suggest to admin that perhaps PMing the winners directly or tagging them might get their attention.

@DU99
@Wolfman 1
@D3ft
@dblunn
@ziggy549

Unless they have turned off alerts either of these options might send them an email that they will see 

Hope this is helpful


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (31/10/18)

ShonkytonkBrewer said:


> Seems the Brewersfriend comp thread has been locked to comments.
> 
> I just wanted to suggest to admin that perhaps PMing the winners directly or tagging them might get their attention.
> 
> ...


Can't edit OP.

Just wanted to tag @AHB_Admin


----------



## DU99 (31/10/18)

have sent a PM


----------



## Neil Buttriss (1/11/18)

I did PM but my name was spelt wrong,


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (1/11/18)

Neil Buttriss said:


> I did PM but my name was spelt wrong,


Did admin refuse you the prize because the rightful winner was Neil Buttress with an "E"?

What a coincidence two Neil Buttress/Buttriss'


----------



## D3ft (1/11/18)

I’ve pm’d them. Haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## Indian Giver (1/11/18)

I think I'd rather a Brewtech, hence why I didn't enter.


----------



## sp0rk (1/11/18)

Indian Giver said:


> I think I'd rather a Brewtech, hence why I didn't enter.


Wouldn't that be a great giveaway!


----------



## Indian Giver (1/11/18)

sp0rk said:


> Wouldn't that be a great giveaway!



Just saving up my necessary purchases to buy from the sponsors.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (1/11/18)

ShonkytonkBrewer said:


> Did admin refuse you the prize because the rightful winner was Neil Buttress with an "E"?
> 
> What a coincidence two Neil Buttress/Buttriss'


Not sure, I heard back from admin but seems a little confusing.


----------

